# No Video iPod?



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

_Since Apple sent out media invitations for a special announcement on October 12th, the rumor mill has been buzzing. There have been reports of a video iPod, an Airport Express with Video, as well as PowerMac and Powerbook updates.

ThinkSecret amends their earlier PowerMac/Powerbook rumor report with some further details of the upcoming media event.

According to the rumor site, Apple will be delivering an iPod update alongside Pro Mac updates... but ThinkSecret reports that Apple will not be delivering a Video-capable iPod. This is contrary to a recent claim by Appleinsider.

The new iPod will boost storage capacity to 80GB as well as what appears to be minor cosmetic and interface changes. ThinkSecret maintains that there will be no Video iPod, which is in concordance with historic comments by Steve Jobs.

Meanwhile, PowerMac and Powerbook updates are still expected but details are still limited._ -- Source: Mac Rumors

An iPod speed bump, if you like. Perhaps the minor cosmetic changes are still incorporating the larger screen excpected to come with the iPod AV - 5G iPod?

Do! Anywho, if they're worthy i might buy one.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

the invite looks like its movie themed leading me to believe that the video ipod is a good possibility,


5 more days till the mystery is solved.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Movie themed - HD Pb? Could be i guess...

It seems that a video iPod would be MOST likely.

Contrary to popular belief, a video iPod would not cannibalize the nano sales - they're different products that bear some similarities - and people would likely have a clear choice between one or the other, or buy both of course.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I highly doubt a video iPod is coming. It'd be stupid at best.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Lars said:


> I highly doubt a video iPod is coming. It'd be stupid at best.


It would probably be stupid if they restricted playback to the screen, but an iPod that could play video to a TV, that would be cool. They already have the technology with the iPod Photos TV-Out capabilities, they simply need to extend the iPod to process video files. Nobody wants to watch videos on a 2.5" screen, but output to a TV would be awesome.

Trev


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

No Video iPod, the content isn't ready yet and what's the point of watching movies on a tiny screen when you're jogging? ;o)

Widescreen Powerbooks are more likely to appear (red curtain -> movie theater -> widescreen) but with something else groundbreaking because wide screens are now common on PC laptops...


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Apple Media Center Edition?
Now that would be nice and would fit the needs of typical Apple Audience, mostly home users who seek simplicity.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

yatko said:


> Apple Media Center Edition?
> Now that would be nice and would fit the needs of typical Apple Audience, mostly home users who seek simplicity.


Steve said that computers aren't for the living room... He might be right because have you seen a lot of Windows Media Centers lately?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

yatko said:


> Apple Media Center Edition?
> Now that would be nice and would fit the needs of typical Apple Audience, mostly home users who seek simplicity.


That would be kinda neat but I'm not sure the market is big enough for it.

A Mac Mini with PVR and other media centre niceties... hmmm.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Bill Baroud said:


> Steve said that computers aren't for the living room...


What is he? A prophet?


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

yatko said:


> What is he? A prophet?


He must be... See all this crowd gathering for each of his appearances...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I think he tries to be


----------



## re:load (Mar 7, 2004)

uh... powerbooks are already widescreen (15 and 17" versions anyway). I'd say wide 12" PB and wide iBooks as well. thats my call. Would they introduce a 19" or 20" PB?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

my guess? updated somethings, ie: powermac, powerbook etc. HD screens seems probable to me.

Then when all seems done in the presentation with updated macs, "one more thing"...


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

re:load said:


> uh... powerbooks are already widescreen (15 and 17" versions anyway). I'd say wide 12" PB and wide iBooks as well. thats my call. Would they introduce a 19" or 20" PB?


Damn! I'm wrong again!  

In fact I'm clueless about this event... What about a giant 42 inches iTV running OSX?


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

But then there is this...

BBC 

The rumor doesn't go away!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Bighead said:


> But then there is this...
> 
> BBC
> 
> The rumor doesn't go away!


Which was subsequently pulled, hence you finding it through an archive/journal history web site.  I doubt BBC's report is accurate at all.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

yeah i would like to see a 12" widescreen pb or ibook


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I think the change will be with the Powerbooks. The similarities with the current iBook hardly make it worthwhile to spend the extra cash for the powerbook. I think the Powerbooks will actually become POWERBOOKS, not just iBooks with a little extra punch and fancy casing... 

Widescreen 12" iBooks would be cool too though...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Folks, don't forget that they don't hold fancy media events for mere speed/feature bumps.

Whatever it is, this is a major product announcement. If it's Powerbook related, then think in terms of a completely new form factor.

I still believe it's a video themed announcement of some sort...just what is anybody's guess. 

But to all those who think a video iPod is "stupid" and "not gonna happen 'cuz Steve said so a year ago" beware: Apple has a history of doing things Steve once dismissed (market conditions do change) and of implementing apparently "stupid" ideas in ways that actually make sense. Not saying it's definitely going to happen next week, but it is more plausible than many seem to think.

Remember the Mac mini? Lots of people thought it was too stupid to be true, and lots of people thought Steve had already ruled out the possibility. Where are they now?


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

New powerbook designs? doubted. Dual core? Possibly, G5?! well, ya never know.

Though i keep coming back to this - THEATRE curtains... The possibilities are:

- Airport express with video (would he hold a whole conference for this)
- iPod AV (Again, most likely)
- HD powerbook (likely, but tends to be at WWDC)


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe it was like the nano event and apple has purposely leaked rumours (could be false) like a video ipod (the nano was clouded by the ROKR), to make a big announcement.
I have read on other threads here maybe a tablet that can run movies widescreen.
Hey, if I knew my initials would be SJ (and that doesn't mean Stupid [email protected]@ss)


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> New powerbook designs? doubted. Dual core? Possibly, G5?! well, ya never know.
> 
> Though i keep coming back to this - THEATRE curtains... The possibilities are:
> 
> ...


I found this page , which shows pictures from "The California Theatre" in San Jose. It has a nice red curtain.

A very nice venue to show off something big.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

honestly guys do you have 80 gig of music??? i think i have 10 or 12 like come on 80 gig! and go back the the 3rd generation style click wheels are stupid! and they dont glow that cool red colour!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

With 80GB, if it doesn't support video, it still means people could have higher bitrate music for higher quality listening, great for audiophiles.. though the audio quality itself from iPods is far from audiophile..

It can also second as a storage device. 

There are plenty of reasons someone would need/want an 80 GB iPod.

Afa the red lights.. I liked that feature too when I had a 3G iPod.. I still wish they would've incorporated lights into the new clickwheel.. it'd be wicked cool if the icons were illuminated with the backlight.. a nice blue would be sweet..


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I much prefered the static feel of the original 3g, despite of the lack of tactile feedback which i constantly whinge about, but who are we kidding, they're NEVER going back to an old design.

a lot of people have way more than 80GB of music, even encoded at AAC 224 (though mostly apple lossless). Let's not forget that just like the mac computer line, the iPods also try and suit a range of people - mac mini: economy, iBook and iMac: mainstream, Powerbook and Powermac: Pro

iPod shuffle - economy, nano and 20gb: mainstream, 80gb: pro


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

No doubt an 80 gig model would have its uses -- my 60 gig is about half full of music, another few gigs of short-term backup storage, and room to spare for future needs. If I were a shutterbug, I'd be able to fill it up very quickly. Only complaint: form factor. This is really as big as an iPod can get without being just too chunky.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I disagree, i think its still small, well its the smallest out there.

Try the nearest 60gb drive, it may be slimmer but will be wider and taller. 

the nearest creative solution would be the zen xtra which is significantly larger than the 60gb.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Perhaps it's the smallest on the market for its capacity, but I find the 60 GB somewhat chunky _for an iPod_. It's still very good, still very portable (though I do find myself leaving it behind more than I would like)...but any bigger and there's a problem unless the extra size comes with significant new functionality, not just 20 GB more storage. Anyway, I'm pretty sure they could now squeeze 80 GB into the same box without adding any thickness...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

If anything, I think it'll be smaller.. aren't the perpendicular drives smaller?


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Perpindicular platters are fatter than normal ones but by a small amount anyway.


----------

